# The ICE Light - New LED light



## pashabelman (Jan 16, 2012)

What do you all think about this new ICE LED light that is coming out this year.. around $499?

The ICE Light is the first-ever, easily-handheld LED daylight light source. Designed by world-renowned photographer and lecturer, Jerry Ghionis, the ICE Light offers the ability to shoot and light in tandem without the need of heavy light stands or additional mounting systems.

Is it worth to spend that much money on one LED light?


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think most LED lights are yet worth what they cost.


----------



## Fujito (Jan 17, 2012)

They are doing a skimming strategy with this product since it's the first one and they are looking for early adapters and innovators to buy it. This market segment is not as price sensitive as the general market, so they will buy it. The price may or may not come down, but I'm sure other companies will replicate it and offer it at a lower price point unless it's patented.

"Worth" or "value" is relative to the customer. I bet the profit margin on those things is pretty large because $500 is a lot for a LED light. Does the cost of this LED outweigh the the inconvenience of lugging around large, heavy equipment for you?


----------



## pashabelman (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you all... My personal opinion is it's not WORTH it. I have few other LED lights that I purchased on BH Photo and Video for around $160 to $230 .. and I love them. I use them mostly for wedding detail shots and sometimes for our night shots with this soft movie like light. Love my led lights.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks like hype - 'the first-ever, easily-handheld LED daylight light source'? I guess that they are relying on ignorance and/or lack of imagination. It's a shame that they seem to have chosen a proprietary battery/charger system - other manufacturers are going for existing, commonly used power supplies, which is particularly useful for people who shoot video and stills (same battery system for your lights, monitor, HDMI video recorder etc) and it means that spare batteries and chargers are readily available off-the-shelf almost worldwide. 

I also think the shape is poor - it lacks versatility, efficiency and controlability in comparison to flat panels. There's a place for soft tubes and lanterns (both of which I use) but the flat panel is a more versatile and useful shape. Do you notice how few of the models in the gallery images have their eyes open? The catchlights! Do you want a slit as a catchlight?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 17, 2012)

Look at the gallery. Tackiness aside, everything appears shot with a flashlight.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 17, 2012)

I love Jerry Ghionis, he's definitely one of my idols, but... I had an ice light long before he though of it. We use them in our dealership/repair shop as trouble lights. I think the BIG expensive one we have we might have paid $79 bucks for. 
I am over it and I was when he announced the prototype at last years WPPi


----------



## simon_says (Mar 6, 2012)

I would like to see the reaction of the people who saw it at the WPPI last month. A friend saw it, tested it and he finds it OK, but said that it's really overpriced.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw it at WPPI LAST year as a prototype. It's all great, beautiful, nice... I have one I purchased thru our dealership that does the same thing. I think I paid less than half
I like it with some colored "gels"-celophane from the kids art room at school! LOL!


----------



## Tony S (Mar 7, 2012)

One of the LB-45 with a 12 volt battery and you should be set to go...

High Power LED Beacon Specifications


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 7, 2012)

When they make a continuous LED bright enough for me to studio shoot at 1/200th or so and fstop 8-13 and it not blind the model - *count me in*


----------

